# Mencoder can't find fontconfig



## thor (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm attempting to build mencoder from ports with fontconfig support. Fontconfig is installed and indeed mplayer finds it when I'm building that. But for some reason mencoder is unable to find it during the "configure" phase and thus is built without it. Any ideas why this is?

I'm on amd64 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE.

Thanks,

Thor


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you check the Makefile it is built without
it.   If you need fontconfig,
??) edit the Makefile to remove the line which
disables it.
??) also might be necc...  some variant of (I do
not remember exactly how, the following is probably
not exact...
1... 
	
	



```
make patch
```
2... remove the line in the makefile
3... change to work/mencoder-something/ and
"sh ./configure" or "make config" or something
4... change to /usr/ports/mu'/mencoder/work
5... 

```
touch .configure_done_local_mencoder
```
6... change to the port directory
7...

```
make build
```
Not all the commands above are exact, some I don't
remember precisely. One would investigate the
precise syntax for the unusual one or two (or).  But that method worked
for one port which needed enabling- or- disabling
(lib)fribidi before it would build.


----------



## thor (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply. Indeed the Makefile specified a disabling of fontconfig. I removed the line and now it's compiling with fontconfig enabled.


----------

